# Zero-Point Energy=Unlimitd?



## Admiral Ryouhei (Dec 15, 2006)

could a ZPK reaction create enough of a constant energy output to sustain the processes that sustain itself, thus perpetual energy?

obviously the only thing that prevents it from being completely perpetual is the aging of the ZPK generation system and outside factors, such as EMP and physical damage

your thoughts?


----------



## jackarcalon (Jan 27, 2007)

I think the Zero-Point energy is like a field. It's as hard to extract energy from virtual particles as from a rubber band. It can be done, but you have to put in just as much energy first - unless there's some way to tap the expansion of space, or other fields.


----------



## Admiral Ryouhei (Feb 3, 2007)

YES!!!

ZPE is not self-sustaining, but it is unlimited, okay, in laymen's terms, Zero-Point Energy is derived from the quantam foam, ultra-super-uber-tiny fluctuations of space-time fabric, happening constantly across the universe, always, alwaysalwaysalways.

Thus ZPE does not NEED to be self-sustaining because it's more of a universal constant, so then a ZPE generator consists of a cooling mechaism and an energy collector, as well as some sort of capacitor, after energy begins to be collected it is theorectically possible for the generator to operate continuously until it breaks down because of friction and whatnot.

Zero-point energy is THE unlimited powersource!

Oh, and thank you for replying, I sorta forgot this was here.


Jya, Ryou


----------



## heusdens (Feb 25, 2007)

Can't be done. Unless there is a lower energy vacuum state, but if that would be the case, the whole universe would tunnel into that lower energy vacuum state.
Which would be kind of destructive, at the least.


----------



## Space Smith (Aug 19, 2007)

Admiral Ryouhei said:


> could a ZPK reaction create enough of a constant energy output to sustain the processes that sustain itself, thus perpetual energy?
> 
> obviously the only thing that prevents it from being completely perpetual is the aging of the ZPK generation system and outside factors, such as EMP and physical damage
> 
> your thoughts?



Highly recommended

The Tom Bearden Website

I believe Tom Bearden is a genius. According to him its all been proved. (Broken Symmetry 1957 etc etc). All that is left is for the Electrical Engineers to change their model in line with theoretical physics available and hey presto "Energy From The Vacuum".

As usual its the oil companies and plutocrats in general are blocking all of this...

(There may be unlimited energy available but because of wearing out of physical items as you say, conscious "intervention" may periodically be required to uncap the free energy in the universe. You can't necessarily have a closed loop because of wear and tear)


----------

